# She's all grown up now 😥



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Another nice day for us here, and I haven't taken a walk around my neighborhood in weeks. Ava and I went on a stroll around the neighborhood and on our way back, relaxed on the front porch for a bit. My little baby is all grown up now. 

Barking At the neighborhood dogs going by 🐶








Her face has gotten very tan and coat is growing longer but not poofy








Hope you guys are having a great day😘


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ava is such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Other recent photos








Ruff ruff couture love rock thermal
















Went shopping in Chicago this weekend. I went into a store called Henri Bendel. The designer is friends with Coco Chanel, this brand features a collection of quilted handbags very similar to Chanel quilted bags. Anyway, they have a really cute little collection of dog accessories, charms, bowls, carriers etc. and I came across this beautiful little striped bow collar charm


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Photobuff42 said:


> Available is such a beautiful girl!



Thank you so much. She's grown up right before my eyes.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

AWWWW the pictures are adorable. She's got great ear fringe! Love that designer tag.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> AWWWW the pictures are adorable. She's got great ear fringe! Love that designer tag.



Thanks Lynda! Her tail fringe needs to catch up to the ear fringe haha! And thanks, the tag was a fun unique find. I may have to pop over to the Henri Bendel location near my job, for the other two tags.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww Love seeing pics of Ava!! She is such a gorgeous little girl and looks so pretty in pink!! And I just love that bow charm, it's beautiful!! :love5:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww Love seeing pics of Ava!! She is such a gorgeous little girl and looks so pretty in pink!! And I just love that bow charm, it's beautiful!! :love5:



Thanks Kathy! I agree pink is her color for sure. It's so fun watching her grow and change into adulthood. And she enjoys wearing clothes just a little too much lol. She's a lot of fun to shop for 😊


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww she's stunning, I love her little face. She may be all grown up now, but she certainly still looks so tiny and cute. lol


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Aww what a little angel  she is looking gorgeous! There was a Henry Bendel dog carrier I really wanted but the shipping was crazy to get it to me. If I ever get to visit The US its a store I'll be looking out for


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww she's stunning, I love her little face. She may be all grown up now, but she certainly still looks so tiny and cute. lol



Thanks Camille. Where does the time go? They go from puppies to adults way too fast lol. She's a tiny thing with a big personality!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> Aww what a little angel  she is looking gorgeous! There was a Henry Bendel dog carrier I really wanted but the shipping was crazy to get it to me. If I ever get to visit The US its a store I'll be looking out for



Thanks Jemma! I had no idea there were a couple of Henri Bendel locations near me. It's probably a bad idea that I work 5 min away from the other one. I almost bought their leather carrier this weekend. But I passed on it since winter is coming. Both their leather and canvas carrier is more summery in my opinion. But who knows lol. If the leather one goes on sale, I may have to give in 😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

chiluv04 said:


> thanks jemma! I had no idea there were a couple of henri bendel locations near me. It's probably a bad idea that i work 5 min away from the other one. I almost bought their leather carrier this weekend. But i passed on it since winter is coming. Both their leather and canvas carrier is more summery in my opinion. But who knows lol. If the leather one goes on sale, i may have to give in. Instead of getting the $300 carrier, i splurged on a new leather jacket for fall😊


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> View attachment 54050
> 
> 
> View attachment 54058


Oh that is so amazing, I love biker jakets I have a ton in various materials and a couple in leather too, I wear alot of dresses, even in winter and think a biker works perfectly with dresses  great purchase!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> Oh that is so amazing, I love biker jakets I have a ton in various materials and a couple in leather too, I wear alot of dresses, even in winter and think a biker works perfectly with dresses  great purchase!



Thanks! I couldn't agree more. I love Moto style jackets, they go with everything! I wear skinny jeans often and think a good jacket is a great way to compliment them. I found that one at Cusp in Chicago. But they have an online as well. I also love BCBG leather jackets too. You can never have too many 😊


----------



## ChiMixLove (Jul 9, 2014)

So adorable!!!


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahhhh great pics, she is b e a uti ful!!!! I just love all of your outfits and accessories, so stylish


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hollowaysal said:


> Ahhhh great pics, she is b e a uti ful!!!! I just love all of your outfits and accessories, so stylish



Thanks Sally! Ava sends you a big kiss😘


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

LOVE her! She is gorgeous and can tell she is a diva


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

ChiMixLove said:


> So adorable!!!



Thanks Samantha! 😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yoshismom said:


> LOVE her! She is gorgeous and can tell she is a diva



Oh Michelle you have no idea lol. I'm glad someone finally noticed behind those sweet little eyes is a little diva. She has quite the personality. Thank you 😊


----------

